# how long do you ovulate after you miscarry/



## bounceyboo

just wondering as we r going to ntnp for a while but just wondering how long it is to ovulation, ive stopped bleeding, i had a natural mc, the baby stopped growing @7wks n passed the sac at 11wks,spotting a little still, not much, had strechy ewcm tinged with dark blood though tmi sorry,


----------



## DaisyBee

Sorry for you loss xxxxx

First miscarriage I didn't do opks so don't know, but 2nd miscarriage I didn't get positive opk til 3 wwks 1 day after I lost my bean. It was 2 weeks after bleeding had stopped.

Good luck to youxxxxxxx


----------



## Jox

I conceived my Rainbow 21 days after my Angel was born sleeping at 36 weeks, hth :hugs: x


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:

It can vary from what I understand, some people ovulate really quickly, others later. I was quite unfortuneate and didn't ovulate at all!! I did however get pregnant the next month so it's not a bad sign!!

I did miscarry that 1 as well but I think it's because of underlying health issues not because I concieved again so quickly.


----------



## bounceyboo

thanks for replying girls, n sorry for all of your losses, its tough got teary this morning as its only been 2weeks almost but we want to try again asap, will never forget our angel baby but the need n eant to be parents is so strong we just want a baby of our own, going back to work tomorrow, gonna be tough as i work with small children but hopefully we will be blessed with one soon, trying not to get hopes up, even when i get my af after the mc i spose it will be a sign my bodys getting back on track n we can strat again from there, thanks again ladies x


----------



## Elhaym

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: it's been 2 weeks for me too and we are NTNP, I've started doing OPKs but still negative. (I'm also going back to work tomorrow, dreading it!)

I think the general rule of thumb is you will ovulate about 2 weeks after your HCG has dropped back to pre-pregnancy levels - I got a BFN about 8 days after my ERPC, so going off that my ovulation should be about a week late. Hopefully you will O pretty soon! Did you do any HPTs after your MC to see when/if the HCG left your system? xx


----------



## bounceyboo

no hun i didnt, i think ive to go to my doc to get a blood test done to see if my levels r gone down to 0, i might though get a hpt, will see, thanks for ur reply x


----------



## sammy1205

I MC naturally 06/12 at 5W3, bleed 1 week. on 06/19 HPT negative, but on 06/22 my blood HCG was still 15. We redrew the HCG on 06/29 and it was 0. I did digital OPKs since 06/20 all were negative, but got a + on 06/29. We did BD and I did not get a BFp. I get pregnant easy but staying that way is a whole other story, so I am thinking even though the OPK was + the egg just didn't release.


----------



## sannod

I'm not sure there was time for me to ovulate. My body never skipped a beat, I started spotting on the first day of what would have been my second missed period and continued to bleed for 10 days after. My first official AF has come right on time at 26+1 day. I was really suprised that it came back to normal right away since I had heard that it can take up to 6 weeks before your period comes back and mine was back in 2. Since I usually ovulate between days 10-12 I just don't think there was time to ovulate ofter the miscarriage or I would have had to bd while still bleeding. Now I am in the 2ww of my first cycle and it seems that I am cycling like normal with a pos. opk on day 9.


----------



## outlaw

I was told to wait atleast 3mnths before trying again. We did the little home test on the 14/10/11 and it was positive went for the bloodtest on the 19/10/11 and we were between 4 and 5 weeks and then on the 06/11/11 i had a MC stil can't understand why but any how why wait three mnths


----------

